# Albino Bettas



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

So, I've had my betta girls for a few months and never really thought much of their red eyes and paleness. They aren't completely white, but are definitely albinos, yes? Is this common? I just thought I was getting some local strange quality fish!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Very common sight, they're not albinos by any means, you can see color in their fins... I have seen solid yellow bettas as well. By chance did you get them from Petsmart? 

When I worked there, these off-white bettas were pretty common


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Nah, they're double tails from a local family doing a bit of breeding.

Genetically, I know there are degrees of albinism, so the red eyes mean something, but you're saying those cute little reddish eyes aren't unusual? There go my hopes for their special-ness!


----------

